# New Hoplias Malabaricus (feeding and care)



## Lositrucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello- Wanted to start out by saying I'm new to the forum even though Its helped me for months with my fish care.

I recieved my new wolf at 9" from sharkaquarium bout a month ago now. He is currently in a 180gallon 6-2-2 by himself which was fully cycled a month prior to recieving him. At sharkaquarium his diet consisted of just feeders from my understanding. I decided to give him a few to try to get eating in his new home. It took a week before he eat any of them. I fed him feeder 2 a day every other day for bout 6 days and decided to make the switch to frozen foods because the fact that goldfish are not good







. I picked up some tilipia, catfish nuggets, and silversides to try them all. I tried a piece of each everynight now and still not interested in any of it. I've also tried soaking the food in some garlic gaurd... but still no luck. It has been quite awhile now that he has eaten and I'm getting worried almost to the point of given in to given him a few feeders. Just looking for some ideas on new foods and techniques.

Thnx

Chris


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Congrats on your wolf. Wolfish from George are always top notch.( Do you know the river system from where he was collected?) A couple things regarding your situation.

While that tank will be perfect for your wolf in the long run, it may be too much tank for your wolf right now; especially since it is still adjusting. If you don't have smaller, cycled tank to put him in until he acclimatizes, it just might take a bit longer in the 180. Secondly, with all my wolves that I keep, I usually start with earthworms to get them onto prepared foods. It moves around so it sparks their interest but it falls like a prepared food. If he is particularly shy or withdrawn, try feeding with the lights off or right before you go to bed. Don't worry about him not eating for a while, they can go for a while without food.

How long has he not eaten for? If it is exceeding 4 weeks I would add a feeder and continue trying. Lastly, what is the tank setup like?


----------



## Lositrucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for your post =) I dont have another tank suitable for him so the 180 has to work. I was considering earthworms also, though my lfs does not carry them. Where should I get them, theres always digging however is that safe? I know baitshops also carry them but I have no idea wat they were grown in and the hazards that may accur. Basically his tank set up is pretty open with two large logs lying on eachother in the middle with only a few large plastic plants. Its prob been now bout 10 days since i treated him with some feeders, however i only gave him I think 6 and this was after him taking a week to eat. earthworms I think would be great, can they carry parasites or disease? i may try another few feeders though i have none and dont wanna give them to him without some quarintine.

Ill post some pics if I can to show you more about they setup... hes a awesome fish tho









Chris

Heres them pics


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

There are risks with earthworms as well. I would not advise digging for them, you never know what chemicals in the soil may have passed to the worms. I get mine from a store that I feel pretty confident in.

I'm sure he'll come around, it will just take time. If he hides behind/under the wood I would consider rearranging. I generally don't like my wolves hiding too much. I find it takes them longer to become responsive. But I would wait off on that until he starts to eat and get used to the tank.

But it looks very nice.


----------



## Lositrucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help SLANTED. Good point on the logs prob will let him feel alittle more secure till he comes around. A local retail store carries earthworms and it looks like they are in a newspaper/soil compost would these be ralativly safe? If so i may go pick up a container. I will continue to add alttle bit of catfish and silversides at night to see if he comes around to trying it. SLANTED wat are you currently feeding your wolves?

Chris


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, when I was keeping mals and goldwolves, I had no problems feeding them anything. Even freezed dried krill. I'm keeping some of the rarer species now and some of them seem to be a bit more finicky. But generally I feed earthworms, silversides, catfish fillet, and market shrimp.


----------



## Lositrucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Well.. I went out and got some earthworms abit ago and cleaned it off and gave it to him. I came back bout half hour later to add the rest of his meal ( catfish and a silverside) and it was gone. So either it burrowed into the gravel or got eaten, which is a start. Im going to try to put some garlic gaurd on the worm tomorrow and on the catfish and silverside.. maybe it well help.

Chris


----------

